# Tire question.



## Lowjack'r (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm dubbing on which tires i should gonna use on my J.C. Higgins ladies bike.





The bike is gonna be build up with the deep fenders like the rear fender on this pic.
And will be build up as a colorflow.

No i'm dubbing between these two tires.




The Duro Diamond white walls 26 X 2.125.




Or the Kenda K130  white walls 26 X 2.125.

*Does somebody have a picture using the Kenda tires on a J.C. Higgins bike?
Which tires do you prefer?*


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 31, 2015)

Some of the Kenda 2.125 tires actually measure a little more narrow. I've seen this with others too, Nancom diamond or "goodyear" tread specifically. Look almost like MW tires when installed.
The CST (Cheng Shin) C241 is a full 2 1/8" and they're good tires.


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 31, 2015)

First pic is with Kenda's. Way to skinny for a 2.125 tire, imo. Looked lost in those big fenders. Second pic is with repop US Royal Chain tires. HUGE difference. These are REAL balloon tires, and well worth the difference in price.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 31, 2015)

These are great tires too, and at a good price. They come with rim strips and tubes. No affiliation with the seller, just a satisfied customer; I've bought a few sets:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321654395447


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 31, 2015)

I've used those Columbia tires as well as the CST's. Both great quality,fit & ride. Would have to give a sight nod to the Columbias though. Look & ride awesome.


----------



## dougfisk (Jan 31, 2015)

As for function...

I have used all 4 pictured in this thread so far...

1) The deep tread Goodyear style tires are "squishy", you can hear the tread blocks deforming when steering.

2) The BFG style tread is noisy, makes a slight howl when riding.

3) The Columbia tread rides smooth and quiet - I like them best.

4) The Chain Tread; I remember nothing specific about them, which probably means they are also smooth and quiet.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 31, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Some of the Kenda 2.125 tires actually measure a little more narrow. I've seen this with others too, Nancom diamond or "goodyear" tread specifically. Look almost like MW tires when installed.
> The CST (Cheng Shin) C241 is a full 2 1/8" and they're good tires.




I concor Scott. I have several pair of these and they ride great and have great psi 45-65 psi. Rob.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jan 31, 2015)

*Kenda Tires on my Color Flow*

Hi Lowjack'r,
    Below are some pictures of my 1951 Ladies Color Flow. I have Kenda tires on this bike and I think they look great.
 Good luck with your project, and welcome to the CABE.................Wayne


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 31, 2015)

dougfisk said:


> As for function...
> 
> I have used all 4 pictured in this thread so far...
> 
> ...




Very insightful review. Ditto on the "squishy" sounding Goodyears...or as my twin 5 year old boys call them, "dad's farting tires." Pure gold.


----------



## Lowjack'r (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks to you all for your replies, now i know much more about the tires.
But now it maybe even harder to choose.
Because i like the US Royal Chain tires more than the others.
I have found them on E-bay allready.
The only reason that holds me from buying them, is their price. 
I do need to get them over to the Netherlands, which will make them very expensive.

The easiest way to go, is to go for the Goodyear style tires. 
Because i can get the "Streetking Whitewall" version of them over here. 
http://www.verritbikes.com/cruisers-en-choppers-streetking-whitewall-26_NL-9075-2177-0-338439.html

*Which tread is "The BFG style tread" ?*


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 3, 2015)

How about Schwalbe fat franks, brown with whitewalls?


----------



## Lowjack'r (Feb 3, 2015)

Yes i have tought about using them.
But i do like the classic look of the other tires more.
And i don't like the reflective line on the Fat Franks, that doesn't belong to a bike from the 50's.


----------



## Lowjack'r (Feb 4, 2015)

What do you think about the Felt Quick Bricks.
Haven't tought about them until now,because there is a set offered on facebook.


----------

